# FET in Slovenia and then transfer in the UK - any help?



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

back again (I think) for an attempted 2nd. I have had successful IVF in the UK but now live in Slovenia and have no idea where to find a good clinician here - any ideas?

I have frozen embryos still in the UK (at CRGH in London) and am looking for a Slovene clinic to follow the protocol of my UK clinic leading up to a frozen FET transfer...

any advice out there where to research? 

Thanks!


----------

